# 1969 lemans Custom Resto



## chui1980 (Jun 5, 2013)

So I got this car about two months/three months ago at a great price.
I decide it to make it my project over the winter since I already completed my 70 nova.
Here is the pic when car got dropped off.



Here is the pic after a decent wax and polish.



After looking at several times and even driving it thru jersey city I figure winter is the best time to deliver a very good creation.

So here we go.

I found some damage to interior floor under rear seats so I figure I order the floor panels meanwhile work on motor and exterior.

This is a pic of the block. It is a SBC 350 .060 over with dish pistons and stroked.



I figure leave it since I am shooting for pro-touring scheme. It has a comp cams 280H magnum hydraulic cam and lifters. I have the RPM Air Gap and waiting for RPM Aluminum Heads from Edelbrock.



So in the meantime I work on the body.



Dont I look good next to my wife?



Another look.



Lots of work on these metal bodies huh?



I just figure I post something else before I go to sleep.



And also door was completed to the metal and primed until new year.



I will back in a day or so. I have to celebrate my 40th Birthdate tonight and tomorrow. Lets go steelers


----------



## chui1980 (Jun 5, 2013)

Some pics did not download properly not sure why


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Looks like a nice project. Now I just have to talk you into dumping that brand-x powerplant and putting some genuine Pontiac torque in it 

Bear


----------



## chui1980 (Jun 5, 2013)

BearGFR said:


> Looks like a nice project. Now I just have to talk you into dumping that brand-x powerplant and putting some genuine Pontiac torque in it
> 
> Bear


I know trust me. My intention is not to keep the SBC but it came with the car and it is very modify so for know I will use it untill i can find a matching block or engine for it.


----------



## chui1980 (Jun 5, 2013)

So I got this bad baby's today. Edelbrock RPM Heads



I will enjoy this motor for sure until I can get a matching number pontiac engine.



I am waiting on tubular control arms and frond end suspension kit so that I can install engine and start working on the back.


----------



## chui1980 (Jun 5, 2013)

One thing I really need help is deciding what to do with the front bench. I have a floor shifter but I still like the look of the bench rather than buckets. Any advice on what looks better?


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

if its a manual just get the tall bent shift lever that came in the bench seat manuals.


----------



## chui1980 (Jun 5, 2013)

It is auto. I just like bench the comfort of bench seat however I like the looks of bucket


----------



## chui1980 (Jun 5, 2013)

So here is something you dont find often. Original built sheet from the plant. After some research I came to find out that my car was #134 out of the plant and it is a true 1969 Custom S since Vin starts with 23537XXXXXXXX.
Also notice the body lines on this article. True to Custom S.

Pontiac Custom S - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## chui1980 (Jun 5, 2013)

sorry guys but I have being busy with my business. I just dont know how some guys keep up with replies and pics daily. I will be posting new pics over the weekend.


----------



## jrdeleon1 (Oct 22, 2011)

Glad to see another Custom S! Thanks for sharing. Looking forward to your updates.


----------

